# MÁY ÉP CHỮ H – THIẾT KẾ ĐƠN GIẢN NHƯNG HIỆU QUẢ



## Rotec Việt Nam (6/8/21)

*Máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H* được sử dụng rỗng rãi trong các ngành cơ khí chế tạo, sản xuất linh kiện điện tử hay các ngành công nghệ luyện kim, máy móc… Máy tạo ra được lực ép lớn thường được sử dụng để tháo lắp, định hình, đột lỗ, uốn cong chi tiết cần gia công…

*Nguyên lý hoạt động của máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H*

Máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H hoạt động theo nguyên lý Pascal. Bàn ép động tạo lực ép (nhờ xi lanh thuỷ lực) tác động trực tiếp lên vật liệu cần ép. Đặt chi tiết cần ép lên bàn ép hoặc khuôn ép và cố định lại. Sau khi chi tiết đã được cố định thì tiến hành quá trình ép. Hệ thống xi lanh thuỷ lực tịnh tiến đẩy bàn ép động dịch chuyển xuống ép lên chi tiết ép đến khi lực ép đạt giới hạn theo thiết kế thì máy tự động ngừng lại, dịch chuyển bản ép lên để lấy sản phẩm ra và kết thúc quá trình ép.
Máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H có các bộ phận cơ bản như sau: Bàn ép tĩnh, bàn ép động, trụ dẫn hướng, tủ điện điều khiển, hệ thống thuỷ lực…
*Ưu điểm của máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H của Rotec*

Máy ép thủy lực chữ H do *Rotec VN *chế tạo sẽ có thiết kế riêng biệt theo yêu cầu của quý khách.
Bàn máy di động được dẫn hướng 02 trụ do đó đảm bảo độ đồng phẳng của bàn khi máy làm việc.
Lực ép được kiểm soát chặt chẽ trong từng chu kỳ.
Tạo ra lực làm việc lớn, cố định ở bất kỳ vị trí nào của hành trình làm việc.
Máy hoạt động ít tiếng ồn.
Hệ thống điều khiển tự động hóa.
Năng suất và hiệu quả cao.
Kết cấu máy vững chắc
*Nhược điểm của máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H*

Tiêu hao chất lỏng trong quá trình dẫn ống và bị rò rỉ bên trong có thể làm giảm hiệu suất nên cần phải kiểm tra thường xuyên.
Độ tỏa nhiệt cao khi quá trình hoạt động nhanh, công suất lớn nên cần có hệ thống làm mát dầu.
*Phạm vi ứng dụng của máy ép thuỷ lực chữ H*

Máy ép thủy lực chữ H sử dụng các khuôn để tạo khối cho sản phẩm trong các ngành công nghiệp luyện kim, máy móc…
Máy được sử dụng trong các nguyên công hủy sản phẩm, nắn phẳng, nắn thẳng sản phẩm. Hay ép tạo hình sản phẩm với áp lực ép lớn như ép nhựa, ép gạch, ép nhôm…
Ngoài ra, máy ép thủy lực có công dụng rất lớn trong việc dùng để ép, tháo lắp, định hình các chi tiết máy, các loại vật liệu trong ngành công nghiệp. Bên cạnh đó, máy được cải tiến để sử dụng trong các ngành nghề thông dụng như máy ép bùn, máy ép sắt vụn, máy ép giấy vụn, máy ép rác thải loại….
Quý khách có thể tham khảo sản phẩm tại: #https://rotec.com.vn/may-ep-thuy-luc-chu-h ; Máy Ép Thuỷ Lực Chữ H Chính Hãng, Giá Rẻ Tại Việt Nam
--------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Số 3, Ngõ 240, Lê Trọng Tấn, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, Quận 9, HCM
Hotline: 024.6292.4689
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayepthuyluc #mayepthuylucchuh #mayepdapthuyluc #maydapthuyluc #maycokhi #Rotecvietnam #maydapchitiet #maythuyluchanoi #maythuyluchochiminh #maythuyluc4tru #mayepthuyluc


----------

